# Jesse jones park



## mkaiser9 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am thinking of hitting Jesse Jones Park on Sunday. The gauges on the USGS website are saying the water is returning to its normal levels. I was wondering if anyone can tell me how the clarity is. Thanks.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jz5k0t


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Me and my nephew will be there look for us in waders I will have on camo waders stop me if you see me


----------



## mkaiser9 (Jun 23, 2008)

I probably won't be there until the afternoon. I'll keep an eye out for you, but it might be hard to see you. Haha


----------



## mkaiser9 (Jun 23, 2008)

I fished from 2:30-5:00 and was absolutely dead. Some people left, shortly after I arrived, with small stringers of yellow bass. I saw no white bass at all. The park ranger spoke to me as I was leaving and he said the white bass have been slow all year. He said they have peaked yet. I hope he is right.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?c2llpk


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know someone in another post spoke of the females having eggs in Jan. This is a pic of some fish I caught back in Jan. I think they've dumped and are lake bound look at how full the female on top is


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I was going to try this place out this weekend as well. I don't have waders. Is it necessary or are there banks to fish from? Also, since the whites aren't very active it seems, what should I set up to fish for out there? Catfish and ?

Heh...oops. This is an old thread....soooo...does that mean the whites are biting out there? (still curious on those other questions though....if I'm being honest)


----------

